# Blackberries



## danielle_hermanns (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello,
I was wondering if you guys had some ideas on what to do with blackberries.  I have two freezer bags about half full, but they have been defrosted.  They have been frozen since summer so I don't think that I can refreeze.  Thanks!
Danielle


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 15, 2006)

If you're willing to put in the time and effort, I know of an absolutely MARVELOUS gingerbread and lemon curd blackberry trifle.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

black berry cobbler

or you can make sauce out of them to use over ice cream

or there's black berry cordial.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm with pdswife - I vote for cobbler!

If you want to go to the effort, you could make jam or jelly. Dad once made black berry ice cream.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 15, 2006)

You don't only have to use them for dessert as well. You can puree them with or add them to make a:

Blackberry Coulis
Blackberry Vinaigrette
Blackberry Demi-Glace
Blackberry Red Wine Reduction
Blackberry Balsamic Reduction
Blackberry Beurre Blanc


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2006)

another vote for cobbler.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 15, 2006)

best blackberry muffins.
2 cups all purpose flour
1 Tbsp baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
1 cup sour cream
1 teaspoon milk
2/3 cup sugar
8 Tbsp warm melted butter (1 stick)
1 teaspoon vanilla
11 oz of fresh blackberries, cut in half
(You can use frozen blackberries if fresh are not available.)
*1* Position rack in center of oven. Preheat oven to 400°F. Grease a standard 12 muffin pan or line with paper muffin cups. (Actually, with the berries you'll have more batter than just for 12 muffins. This batch made 18 muffins.)
*2* Whisk together the flour, baking powder and salt in a large bowl.
*3* In a separate bowl, whisk together eggs, sour cream, milk, sugar, butter and vanilla.
*4* Add the wet mixture to the dry mixture and mix together with a few light strokes, just until the dry ingredients are moistened. Add the berries. (If you are using frozen berries, defrost them first, then drain the excess liquid, then coat them lightly in flour.) Do not overmix! Overmixing will cause the muffins to be dense, not fluffy. The batter should not be smooth.
*5* Divide the batter evenly among the muffin cups. Bake until a toothpick inserted into the middle of 1 or 2 of the muffins comes out clean, 17-20 minutes (or longer). Let cool for 2 to 3 minutes before removing from the pan. If not serving hot, let cool on a rack.
Serve as soon as possible, preferably within a few hours of baking


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 15, 2006)

Crostata (large tart) is another nice option...

lay out the shortcrust dough on a pie shell, precook it at for about 7,8 minutes or it takes on slight colour
spread some custard
(recipe for custard...
500ml whole milk
1 egg
150 g sugar
15 flour... heat the ingredients up in a double boiler, whisking briskly to blend the whole components well until it attains a desired consistency...let it cool)

Then a layer of berries, then put it back in the oven for another 20minutes or the crust becomes golden brown.

To make it prettier (though I usually don't bother )  you can coat the surface with dissolved gelatine for a shiny smooth effect...


----------



## buckytom (Mar 15, 2006)

another vote for blacberry vinaigrette or reduction. (coulis? my a$$  )

or make a crepe, spread mashed blackberries on it, a little sugar, and whipped cream, roll up and enjoy.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 15, 2006)

Thought of a few more:

Blackberry compound butter
Blackberry compote
Blackberry sorbet
Blackberry granita
Blackberry vodka


----------



## Swann (Mar 15, 2006)

*Custard Squares*
Blackberries, raspberries, cherry, blueberries, strawberries, peach or a mixture thereof. This is from Joanne Fluke, Peach Cobbler Murder

Make a crust
1C flour
1/2 C butter
1/2 ysp salt
2 Tbs cream
Pat into a greased 9"X13" pan

Sprinkle crust with mixed
1/2 C flour
1/2 C sugar

Cover with
3 to 4 C fruit

Topping  Mix together
1/2 C sugar
1Tbs flour
2 eggs
1 C whipping cream (or sour cream)
1 tsp vanilla
Pour over fruit

Bake 375* 40 -45 min to lightly brown

Serve warm or cold with whipped cream or ice cream or plain.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 15, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> *Custard Squares*
> Blackberries, raspberries, cherry, blueberries, strawberries, peach or a mixture thereof. This is from Joanne Fluke, Peach Cobbler Murder
> 
> Make a crust
> ...


 
have you ever made this swann?  it sounds delicious!


----------



## Swann (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I made it last week with 1 bag of frozen blackberries and 1 bag of frozen mixed berries i.e. blackberries, cherries, raspberries and blueberries. They were 12 oz bags of fruit. The recipe calls for sliced strawberries. It is very similiar to one I make called Canadian Blueberry Custard. I use a graham cracker crust with 5 C of blueberries and sour cream topping like the one for squares. It is made in a 10" springform pan. I always add more fruit than a recipe calls for!!! Both easy fast recipes.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 15, 2006)

Swann said:
			
		

> Yes I made it last week with 1 bag of frozen blackberries and 1 bag of frozen mixed berries i.e. blackberries, cherries, raspberries and blueberries. They were 12 oz bags of fruit. The recipe calls for sliced strawberries. It is very similiar to one I make called Canadian Blueberry Custard. I use a graham cracker crust with 5 C of blueberries and sour cream topping like the one for squares. It is made in a 10" springform pan. I always add more fruit than a recipe calls for!!! Both easy fast recipes.


 
ohhh that sounds YUMMY  .. when you have time can you share this recipe also???


----------



## danielle_hermanns (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks~*

Thanks for all the great ideas guys!  Poppinfresh, do you have the recipe for the trifle, and pdswife do you have a recipe for cobbler?  Thanks a bunch!
Danielle


----------



## pdswife (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,  I cobbler is posted here.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/peach-cobbler-20300.html?highlight=Peach+cobbler


Just use your berries instead of the peaches.  You may want to add a little more sugar unless your berries were really sweet.

It's good and easy!  Enjoy.


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

Over cheesecake.  Yum!

*Blackberry Salad with Avocado And Pecans* 

1 pkg. (16 oz.) Fresh Frozen Blackberries,
defrosted and drained
Mixed Greens
3 stalks Celery, thinly sliced
1-1/2 cups pecans, toasted
1 ripe Avocado, seeded, peeled and cubed
1/3 cup prepared raspberry vinaigrette 
3 oz. feta cheese, crumbled

Combine greens, celery and pecans in salad bowl. Add blackberries, avocado and dressing just before serving. Toss to mix. Sprinkle with feta cheese.​


----------



## mish (Mar 15, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Thought of a few more:
> 
> Blackberry compound butter
> Blackberry compote
> ...



Sign me up for the Blackberry Vodka and the Blackberry Granita!


----------



## Constance (Mar 16, 2006)

danielle_hermanns said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was wondering if you guys had some ideas on what to do with blackberries.  I have two freezer bags about half full, but they have been defrosted.  They have been frozen since summer so I don't think that I can refreeze.  Thanks!
> Danielle



It is safe to re-freeze fruits and vegetables, Danielle.

I used to make blackberry muffins, just as you'd do blueberry mufffins. 
Blackberry jelly is so easy to make with Sure Jell, and it's wonderful!
I have an old family recipe for blackberry cake, but I've never gotten it to turn out quite right. Perhaps someone here has a good one.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Apr 7, 2006)

danielle_hermanns said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the great ideas guys!  Poppinfresh, do you have the recipe for the trifle, and pdswife do you have a recipe for cobbler?  Thanks a bunch!
> Danielle



Gingerbread Cake: 
Nonstick vegetable oil spray 
3 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons ground ginger 
2 teaspoons baking soda 
1 1/4 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
3/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
3 tablespoons minced crystallized ginger  
10 tablespoons (1 1/4 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature 
1 cup (packed) golden brown sugar 
3 large eggs 
1 cup molasses 
1 cup boiling water 
2 1/2 teaspoons grated lemon peel  
Lemon Curd Filling, recipe follows 
Blackberry Sauce, recipe follows 
Position rack in center of oven and preheat to 350 degrees F.  
Spray 1 half-sheet pan with nonstick cooking spray. Line bottom of pan with parchment paper; spray paper. Sift flour and next 6 ingredients into medium bowl. Mix in crystallized ginger. Using an electric mixer, beat butter in large bowl until fluffy. Beat in brown sugar. Beat in eggs, 1 at a time. Gradually beat in molasses, followed by 1 cup boiling water. Mix in grated lemon peel. Gradually mix in dry ingredients. Transfer batter to prepared pan. Bake until a tester inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean, about 20 to 25 minutes. Transfer to a rack to cool for 15 minutes. Run a knife around the pan sides. Turn out onto a rack and peel off paper. Cool and cut into 1-inch cubes. 
To assemble: 
Using a trifle bowl, start with an even layer of gingerbread cubes, top with 1/3 of the lemon curd mixture, and 1/3 of the blackberry sauce. Repeat 2 more times. Top with remaining whipped cream. Cover and refrigerate for at least 4 hours or overnight before serving. 
Lemon Curd Filling: 
2 (11-ounce) jars prepared lemon curd 
2 cups heavy cream, sweetened with sugar and vanilla, beaten to soft peaks  Place lemon curd in a large bowl. Fold in half of the whipped cream until combined. Refrigerate if not using immediately. Reserve remaining whipped cream for the top of the trifle. 

Blackberry Sauce: 
2 pints fresh blackberries, or 1 bag frozen blackberries, thawed 
1/4 cup sugar	 
Pinch salt 
2 tablespoons framboise (raspberry liqueur) 
1 tablespoon fresh squeezed lemon juice  Place blackberries, sugar, and salt in a medium saucepan and cook until the berries are soft and the sugar has melted. Transfer to a blender and blend until smooth. Pour through a strainer into a bowl. Stir in the framboise and lemon juice. Set aside until ready to use.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 9, 2006)

I know I'm arriving late to this party, but another excellent choice for any type of berry or cherry is a Clafouti - which is a cognac-laced sort of baked fruit "pudding".  Simple & fast to put together, great served warm or cold, looks & tastes like it took much more time than it did.  MY kind of dessert - lol!!


----------



## biev (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm... I would use blackberries when cooking pork. I bet it would be excellent.


----------



## Sugarcane (Apr 20, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the Blackberry Vodka and the Blackberry Granita!


can we please get instructions(recipe) for the 'granita'?
Thanks


----------



## BigJim (Jun 19, 2006)

I just last night made blackberry jam. But i would vote for cobbler and vanilla
ice cream.


----------

